# Clear PVC Pipe Supplier



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Other than Grainger, anybody know of one? Looking for 3".


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

try mcmaster carr


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Try...

http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNSRHM?cm_re=HomePage-_-SiteLogo-_-HomePage


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

Out here in San Diego we have Harrington plastics, look em up they may have one close to you


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Other than Grainger, anybody know of one? Looking for 3".


Are you getting into pipe lining?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Prscptn Plmbng said:


> Are you getting into pipe lining?


I'm guessing Ben wants to watch/test his jetter nozzles.

Mark


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Other than Grainger, anybody know of one? Looking for 3".


How much do you need?

Most manufactures will only ship in 10 foot lengths, which means ground/freight shipping only -- Very expensive in small consignments.

I needed some in varying sizes this last November to fabricate models and mock ups for a Code Compliance course I was teaching this last November, since I needed so little, I bought it from Grainger. They branch shipped it from another property and saved me a great deal of money.


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

ToUtahNow said:


> I'm guessing Ben wants to watch/test his jetter nozzles.
> 
> Mark


"no flow" which I like to call Nu Flow, used it all the time for demos, marketing and testing...

Prescription Plumbing Inc 
P.O.Box 6378 
Oceanside, CA 92502


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Went through grainger, 2" was 42 and 3" was 89. Both pieces were 8'.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Went through grainger, 2" was 42 and 3" was 89. Both pieces were 8'.



sooooo......are you saying I have to wait tell I see you at dinner Sunday to find out what you are doing?

Marl


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> sooooo......are you saying I have to wait tell I see you at dinner Sunday to find out what you are doing?
> 
> Marl


 I guess we're second hat.I couldn't get a hold of him last night to find out if he got the job you refered him to.Found out he was on the phone all night with his "Other" friend.
Guess it's Sunday for us.


----------

